# Under a black moon



## Frogs557 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Black Moon comes every 100 years. On this hundreth year a ritual is held in hopes to connect the two worlds in this existance. The Stairway to Heaven will open and the two worlds will bind until the ritual is undone. As fate would have it this very day a void beyond the dark stars opened and let out a millenium old curse that was sealed shut in the void. From the void came a rain of meteorites that traced a dark trail in the night sky.

That very night as preperations were being made an Alkadian looked up at the starry sky and saw the metiorites, the small child pulled at his fathers sleeve. "Father Father!" he called.

"Yes what is it?," the father returned a warm smile.

"Look, shooting stars!" The middle-aged man acted surprised, only on the purest night could the stairway be opened and the elders could not have miscalculated anything.

"Jon wait in the house, Daddy will be right back." The man vanished and the boy gleefully skipped into his home. He reached the elders who were initiating the ritual and briefed them on everything. An assembly was held immediatly and it was confirmed that the metiorites were none other than the stars of Abbydon.

The messengers of the Black Moon... the soldiers that were sent to control this land made plentiful by it people... These were the monsters that came from the sky... the enemies of the land of Alkaid...

Thus War started... the citizens of Alkaid fought with their magics and skills those monsters that seamed inhuman, the one armored in black cloths, wielding Arcane weapons of pure black steel.....


A whole week was put into preparing for the infiltration of the Black Moon...Terra. After the seventh day various elite troups headed into the stairway that brought them to a land like no other they had witnessed before.

The Lords of Alkaid stood in the world that was Terra... their forces had been ready to invade their syster planet.... to right the wrongs of those that had attacked them....

Yet they had not been prepared for what they found....

It was a barren wasteland, no trees, no rives, and a sky painted in a starred red...

It was as if the world [Terra] cried a teary red.... sad at the destruction of it's children.....

This was a wasteland.... a land where humanity was no longer welcomed.... a world that had died, whose life had been destroyed in the name of things such as power and progress...

This was a world colored in grey lands, and red skies....

Nothing was alive, except the metal contraptions that were the Cradles.... the cities of the humans that remain....

yet the signs of preperations for war were evident.

The metiorites had landed only three weeks ago on Terra and they were already suctioning power. The soldiers from behond the blue sky of Akaid, the ones that came from the barren Terra, continued without mercy...

For them this was a war for survival... after all.... for them this was the only choice... to save their homes, they had become killers... and as such, they would reap the life of this world.... and save their own....

Thus began the war, a nameless conflict, bound to happen in any circumstance. Another conflict that would leave only another mark of blood in humanities history...

This was without doubt... a sad song of blood and tears...

/////

Character Sheet
Username:
Character Name:
Age:
Description: (image is fine)
Alliance: Terra or Alkaid
Race/s: (Demons races are bound to Alkaid, Reploids, yes we have them, and Future Arm Races (Gunners) are in Terra)
Job: (if human)
Magic Element: (Fire, Water... ect)
Magic School: (Ambient or Arcana)
Bio: (not optional, based on your bio you will be accepted or rejected so make it good)
Others: (any other explanations, weapons, magic, etc)

Dictionary
Humans~ Species on the verge of existence. They once ruled the world, extracting from it, natural resources consuming them till the world turned on them.

"Human Jobs"

-Hunters:Mercenaries trained by old war veterenans to carry out various jobs
*Ranger: Bowmen trained to never miss,The most powerful carrying enchanted arrows crafted by the most powerful of Magi
*Marksman: Mecenaries true to their words, usually noble and truthsworthy a marksman carries a lot of power in their shots
*Warrior: Men made of iron, well not literally. There hits powerful solemn, and to the point. Added with special potions there strenght increases drastically
*Assasins: Ninja in other words, slanted more to stealth a fully trained ninja can dispose of a small squadron within a fraction of a minute. Though lacking in strenght their dexterity is nothing to be trifled with.

-Phsycics: the psychics are the humans that have developed the power of the mind, to the extent to alter the physical world with their skills. (Alread yparts on them)
-Magi Humans who delve into the realm of the supernatural, to gain the power to manipulkate the spirits of the earth to do their whims. The y vary in their abilties but neverless they are skilled hunters...It is said that their minds can channel the powers of the world to act on relity..

Reploid- Artificial humans, robots who are capable of independent thought... they are more durable than humans and diffrent yet they maintian a human appearance...

Demons~ Beings that alter the balance of nature, their existance is an undeniable sin agianst the mother earth, the Humans have taken it to their duty to hunt and destroy these dark creatueres
-Werewolves- Wolves spirits that have taken hymaniod form, they wordshipp the moon pricess as their only lady, they have increadible strangth and speed to fight, they may convert other humans with a bite, weak to silver and cna have either a Wolf form or a human form (with dog ears)
-Orcs
-Devils/Oni- Demons who wield the powers of the elements
-Vampires (Hve on them already...)
-Dead: Reanimated Corpes controlled by a vampire
-Nightwalkers- Vampires who were converted from humans straight to a vampiric form, they are more skileld and powerful than the average human...
-No LIfe Lords/ NightLords- Nightwaklers who have lived for thousands of years, these inmensely powerful dead mages have skills behond the mortal imagincalions as they have acces to the reality marvels to alter reality...

Hybrid~ Humans that fused their blood with that of the Demons
-Contained Types (Human looking hybrids that can copntrols the needs of their demonic blood, normaly the kind that worked with Hunters)
-Beastmen: (Creatures said to have been created in an experiment. By mixing the DNA of both human and animals, where the human gained extraordinary abilities and their features changed to be more like the animal)
-Released Types: (The Hybrids that have given into their own blood lust and taking a more demonic apperance. Although Human in appearance, their powers have increased drasticly to match their berserked state...
If a Released type gives in into its blood lust and stay in the berserked state the Hybrid may give away its humanity becoming now either a True Hybrid or an Accursed
-True Hybrid: those hybrids who have sheaded their humanity and takend completly their demon blood, becoming humanoid animalistic creatures with diffrent abilites... too powerful to be controlled (Common/ Berserkers)
-Accursed Hybrid: But if an Released Hybrid in tis blood stated state manages to halt the tranformation into a True Hybrid it may beceome by chance a Accurced, their demonic properties dont change, but their strenght increases exponentionly as they manage to concerve their reason in their fights... (Ver Rare)

Other
Fallen Angels: Angels fallen from heavens Grace, Either for the better... or worse
*Grim Angel: Fallen angels that have given up something vary dear, in return for a sacred weapon, called a diviner

////

Types of Magic

Magic is divided into two types... the Ambient and Arcana... magicks

Arcana is the magic within.. the type of magecraft and sorcery that uses the energy/ mana with in the magus to activate the spells and change the reality of the world... even if its a more costly method it will always work and spell used by this method can be launched easier than with Ambient

While Ambient is magic using the power of the world, using its rules to cause the desired effect, this is a cheaper method as it uses the energy of the world to power up the spells and attacks....

Rules
1)Recite the national anthem backwards to join or you could post Ragnarok as your title.
2)No god modding or power playing. Violators of this rule will be hanged immediately.
3)Please watch your language. Violators of this rule will have their tounges cut off and then hanged.
4)Have fun! Anyone who doesn't will be shot, hanged and then shot again. Crystal clear?
5)All the forum and usual rules apply.
6)To sign up just copy/paste the character sheet into a post, fill it out, and post it.
__________________


----------



## Ryu Inusake (Jun 27, 2008)

Username: Ryu Inusake
Character Name: sin ultinmate 2
Age: ageless
Description: 
Alliance: Alkaid
Race/s: demon
Magic Element: darkness
Magic School: Arcana
Bio: once was an aeon used by a man named novey uy. he has broken away from his master and now is bent on destroying terra.he wants to destroy terra because of the small group of humans that destroyed his old form. his new form is a mix of all other aeons that have been. 
Others: his arcana magic is called demiga, terra graviton, giga-graviton, and ultimus graviton( and yes i know this is from ffx but im so far your only poster so let me in please?)


----------

